# Weekly Competition 2016-33



## Mike Hughey (Aug 16, 2016)

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.
*2x2x2
1. *U' R F2 R' F' R2 F U2 F2
*2. *F2 R2 F U' R U2 R' U2 F'
*3. *R2 U2 F' U2 F2 U' R' F U2
*4. *U2 F' R2 U R F' U2 F
*5. *F U' F' R' F2 U R' U' R

*3x3x3
1. *U' F2 D' F B D L F R' U D2 R B2 D2 F2 R' U2 L B2 R D2
*2. *R2 U2 L B2 F2 L' B2 D2 L F2 R2 D' B' R B' U' B2 L2 R U'
*3. *R2 U2 R2 U B2 R2 D F2 U2 R2 U' B' L R B F D2 U R' F' U2
*4. *F R2 D2 U2 B D2 F' D2 F2 R2 D R' B2 L F L2 D' R2 U' R
*5. *R' D' F R2 U' D R2 L2 F L2 B2 U D2 F2 U2 R2 F2 B2 U' B2

*4x4x4
1. *B' U Fw2 Uw' Rw Fw U2 L R2 Fw2 Uw' U2 Fw F Rw2 Fw Uw' L Fw2 D2 Fw L2 Fw Rw' B2 Rw2 F' Rw2 F R2 D' L2 Rw2 R2 Fw2 Rw' D2 B Uw' U2
*2. *F U2 Fw R D2 R Uw' U Rw2 U F2 L Uw' Fw Uw L' Rw2 D Rw2 Uw2 R2 B Rw Fw2 U2 Fw2 F' L Rw' U2 Rw2 R2 U2 B' Fw L' D2 U2 F' Uw'
*3. *L2 B R Uw' Rw2 B Rw' U2 R F Rw B Fw' D2 U Fw2 F' L' R2 U2 Rw2 B Uw2 R2 Uw' L2 F' D U2 B2 Fw Uw' L2 B' Rw' U2 R U2 B' Uw
*4. *L' U2 B2 Rw2 Uw' F2 D' Uw' Rw D2 Fw' F D2 B2 D' L2 Rw R2 F2 R Fw2 D U2 F' L2 Rw' U' Rw B2 Fw2 D' Uw' B Rw Uw Rw Fw D Fw F
*5. *F2 R2 Fw L2 F R D' F2 Rw2 R' Fw' Rw2 R D2 Fw' L U2 F R2 Fw' Uw2 L R D' F2 Uw' Rw2 B' R2 Uw2 B2 Fw2 Rw' Uw' R D2 Uw U R2 U

*5x5x5
1. *Bw F' L' Uw2 Lw Dw' Fw Dw2 L' D' Rw' R Uw' R B2 Rw' Fw' L' Lw Rw R2 D' Uw2 B' Fw F2 Uw' B L Lw Rw R' Bw L2 F R Fw2 Dw2 B' Lw' R2 D Rw Dw' Lw2 Bw' D2 B' Uw2 L2 F R2 B' Bw' F Uw2 U Lw' Fw2 Rw'
*2. *F Dw' Bw2 F2 Lw2 Uw2 F' Rw' B' Lw2 Dw2 Uw2 U2 Bw' Fw' D Bw' Uw' B' U' L D' Dw' U' B2 Lw' Rw' B2 Bw2 F2 Uw2 B2 Fw2 L Rw' R' Fw' R U L2 D' R Uw2 Rw2 B2 Lw' Fw2 Rw2 D2 Uw2 Bw Uw2 Fw' U2 R B2 Fw' L2 Uw' F
*3. *Lw' D' Dw' L Rw' R2 Dw' Fw2 U Fw D' F2 D' U2 Lw' Fw2 Rw R2 D' Dw Fw F2 L2 R Fw Uw' Bw2 Lw2 Dw' L Fw Rw' Uw Rw2 B Lw2 R D2 B Bw' Fw2 D L2 Bw2 R2 D' U' Lw F D Uw' F Rw Uw L Lw D Dw' Fw' Uw2
*4. *R' Bw Lw' Rw R2 Bw' Lw Bw' Lw' Rw' Dw2 Fw2 Uw2 U L2 F L' Rw' Uw' F' L2 Lw2 Uw2 Rw B' F Rw2 U2 L' Bw2 Uw Bw2 Lw F' D' U Bw Rw2 Dw Bw R Fw F Rw' R Dw R' Fw F2 L2 Rw D' Dw L R2 Dw' Uw B' D2 B2
*5. *R2 U2 Bw2 F Rw2 U B Fw' Rw2 B Dw' Fw Dw B2 Rw2 B2 Fw Dw' Uw U' L2 Lw Rw2 Bw Rw2 B Uw' Bw Fw' Lw R' Fw2 Rw B' Lw Uw2 U R' Fw2 U L' Rw R' Fw2 Rw2 B2 Rw' Bw' Dw' R B' U' L2 Bw' L R2 F U2 Lw' Uw2

*6x6x6
1. *2B2 3U' R' 2D U 2B2 F 2D 3U2 2U2 L' 3R2 2B' 3R 2R' R2 B2 3U2 L' 3R' 3F 2L 2R U2 L2 3F' D 2D 3U2 F 3R2 2R R2 2B D' 2F' 2L' D 2U U 2B' 2F2 2R2 R 2F 2U2 B 2B L' 3R 2D2 L2 D' 3R' R' 3F' 2F L2 2R2 U 2L2 2R 2D' 3F' 3R' U2 B 3F2 2F 2D'
*2. *2B 3U' 3R' 2R F2 R2 2D 2U L2 2R' 3U 3F2 3R' U B2 3R' U B' 2B2 2F' L 2L2 D 2D' U2 F' 2D2 R 2D' B2 2F' 2U' 2L U' 2R' D2 3U' 2R 3U' 2R D' 2R' D2 2B' 3F' 3R B2 R B2 3F' L 2D2 U' 2B' 2F 3U' L2 2L2 3R2 R2 D 3R2 U' 2B2 3F' L2 R' 3F' 2L2 2B'
*3. *2R R2 D2 3U' 2U2 2F2 L' D2 3U' 2R' R D2 B F L2 3U 3R 3F' L 2D' U' 2L 2R2 F2 3R' 3F 3R' 3U 2B 2D' 2R D2 3U' B D' 2F R2 2B2 2F' 3R2 2B' F' 2L 2R D' 2D' 2R' 3F 2L' R2 3F 3U' 3R2 F 2U' U2 L D 2U' R' F D 2F' 2D' 2U' B 3F' L2 2R' B2
*4. *D L' D 2D2 U' 3F' 2D' 2U' L2 B2 F' 2D' 3U U' F D2 2B 2U 3R2 R' B2 2U2 2B' 2F' 3R2 2U R' 3U 2B2 U' 2L' B' 2B' L 3R 2R2 R 2B D2 3U2 3R2 3F2 F' U' 3F' 3U 2R' U' 3R 2U 2L 2R2 B2 3F2 F' 2L2 D 2U' L' 2D2 2R 2F2 F 2R' R 3U L2 2L 2R 2B
*5. *2L' 2F 2D' 3U2 2U' U 2B 2F' F2 2R 3F 3U F2 3U2 2L F' 2D2 U2 B 3F D' 2B2 2R' 2D' U2 3R' 2F R' 3F 2F2 2R' F R2 3U 3R 3F R2 U' 2F' L 2U F2 3U 3F2 2D' 2F U F2 R 2U2 R B 2D R2 3F' 3U' B2 2D' U2 B2 2F F 2D2 2F2 L' 3F 2F 2L' B2 2U2

*7x7x7
1. *3L 3R 2R R2 D' L' 2L' U R' 2B2 D2 3U 3B D 3L B' D 2D2 3U2 2U 3R' R2 U2 2L2 2R F 3D 3B' 2L 3U' R2 2D2 2B L2 2L2 2R2 3F 2L' U' 2B2 L' 3L' 3R' R 2D2 3D2 3U2 3F' 2L2 3R R' 2D2 3R' 3B 3D2 L 2L' 3R D 2L R' F2 L U2 F 2D' 3R' 2R B2 2B 3B' 2L' F' 3R' D2 3R' 2D2 U' 3L' 2D' 3L 2R' 2D2 2B2 3B2 3F' 2F' F L' 3F2 2D2 2B 3F 2R' 3F D 3U2 2U' 3L' U
*2. *B' 3B F' 3U' 3L 2U2 U2 B D2 2D' 2R B 3D F2 3R' 2R' B F2 2L 3D 2U' 2B 2F 2U' 3R' R 3F' 2F2 F' 3U 2R 3D' 2U' 2B L' 2L' 3B2 3R2 2B 2L' U L2 F' 2U' 2F 2R2 3U U2 3R2 D2 B' 3L' B 3B2 3R F' 2L 3D' R D 3D2 B' F 3U' 3F 3D U2 2F D' 3U2 2U' U' 2R' 2D2 3B' D' B2 3D' B' F' D 2D' 3R2 2R2 3D2 3F' 3D 2B2 3B 2U2 B' 2L2 2B' 2L F' 2D' F2 D' R2 F2
*3. *B' 3L' B2 2R' 2D2 3D2 3F' 2D 3U2 3F' D2 2R' 2B2 2U 3L' 2R R D' 2B' 3R2 3F 2F2 U L2 3U' 2L2 3L' 2R B 2F 2L' 3F2 D' 2D' B 3B 3R' 2F2 2L2 3R' U F2 L2 2R2 3D 3F 2F2 3L 2F 2U' 3R' 3F' 2F2 D' R2 U' 3R' D' 2D2 2L' 3B2 2D F U' 2F' 2D2 3L2 2F2 L D' 2D2 3D 3U2 B 3B 3F2 2L2 3R' U' L' 2L' R 2F F2 2U2 U2 3F 2R R B2 D 3B2 3L' 3D' 3U' 3L' 2U' B' R' D2
*4. *2B2 2F' D 2L 3L' R' D 2U2 B2 3B2 2U R2 U' 3F' 3D2 2L 3L' R 3D' L' R' B' 3B' 3U2 U' 3R2 2D2 2L' 2B2 2F2 2D 2U U 3R' 3F' 2L' 2R U 2L R2 D 2D2 3U F' 2D2 B2 L' B D2 2D2 U 2F' L' B F 2D2 B2 D 3U 2F2 U' 3F' 3D 3R' F2 D' 3R B' 3L2 3R2 R2 2U2 3B 2U2 3B' 2U 2B 2D2 L2 2F2 R D' 2U 3B' 2L 2U R2 B 3D2 U' 2B2 3D' R2 3U2 2U 2L2 2R' 3F' R2 B'
*5. *2R' 2B2 3U' 2L2 3D' 2L' 3L2 R2 F2 L' 3L' 3D2 L 2B2 2D' L D2 2U2 F 2D 3B2 L2 U R 2D' 2B' R' 3B F 2L 3U2 B U' 2L D R 2B F 3D' 3U2 3B' 3D 2L2 3L' R2 3D2 3F2 D2 3D2 3B U' F2 3L B' F2 U R' U2 2R2 R' 2B2 D2 B' 3L2 R 3U 2L' 2R 3U2 B2 L 2L 3B2 2F2 2L F 2D' 3B2 2L 2B L2 2L 3B' 2R2 3B F 3U B D2 U' 2L' 3U 3L2 R2 3U' B2 3U L' 2U' 2L

*2x2x2 Blindfolded
1. *U' F' R' F R U' R U'
*2. *F2 R' F R2 U' R' U R' U
*3. *F U' F' U F' R' F R2

*3x3x3 Blindfolded
1. *D F2 L2 F2 R2 D B2 R2 U R2 B2 L' F R2 D U2 L' R D' B F2
*2. *L F2 U' L D F' D' B' D' R U2 L2 F2 U' B2 R2 U B2 U2 F2 R2
*3. *D B2 D' L2 D' R2 U2 F2 R2 B2 U B' R2 U' F' D2 F' R' D F R'

*4x4x4 Blindfolded
1. *Rw' R2 Fw' L2 B D2 Uw2 Rw' Uw L' U2 Rw' R2 B2 F' U' R' B' F L F' R F2 L' Rw Fw2 F Uw2 U' L' B2 Fw Rw2 R2 D' U Rw2 U' B2 Uw2
*2. *D' U2 Fw' Uw B' Fw2 D' Fw' U' Rw2 Uw Rw' F U B2 Uw' L R' B2 D' B F2 U' Rw' D' Uw U' L' Fw Uw Fw2 D' B' F2 Rw2 R D Uw Fw2 R'
*3. *D U B2 Rw2 Uw2 Rw' D2 Uw2 U2 B Rw2 U B Fw' Uw' F2 R' Uw U Fw2 Rw R' D2 Uw Fw2 Rw2 R D2 Fw F D U' Fw D' Fw2 Rw Fw' L F2 D

*5x5x5 Blindfolded
1. *Dw2 U2 Rw F Dw2 Uw' Fw F2 R' Dw' Lw2 Bw2 F' Rw D Uw2 Rw' Dw Uw L2 Dw' B F U2 Rw F L2 Dw2 L' U' B2 Dw2 B Fw Dw U B Lw' Rw2 R2 U' Bw2 Fw' Rw Dw L' Lw R U Bw R' B' R' D2 U' F2 D' Bw Lw' Rw2
*2. *Rw2 Bw2 Dw2 U' Bw' D2 U' Lw2 U' Bw R2 D' Dw Lw' Bw F' Lw D F' L' Dw2 Uw2 F Uw2 Lw B2 Bw F2 L' Lw' F2 L2 Uw2 L2 U2 Bw' Lw' U' B D' U2 R Bw2 Lw2 B R2 Dw' L B2 Bw2 F2 L Bw2 Dw2 Bw2 Lw2 Rw' Fw2 D' L2
*3. *Rw' Dw' L Lw' R D2 R B' L Rw2 F2 L' F D2 F' Rw2 U2 L2 R' Fw2 L Lw D U R' U' B2 D R2 F Lw2 D' Uw' Rw' U2 L2 F2 Lw2 D2 U' B2 Dw' Uw B' Bw' D B Fw Lw Rw2 R F2 Uw' Fw Lw2 R2 D2 Bw2 Lw2 Bw2

*6x6x6 Blindfolded
1. *2F2 D' 3U B 3F L2 3R2 U2 3F2 3R2 3U2 F' D2 3U' 3R' F D2 2L2 2F2 2L 2F2 3R2 B2 3F' D' 2U 3R2 B2 2B 2R R' 2B 3U' U 2L 2B 2F 3R 3F2 U2 B2 2L' D2 R D 3F' L' 2L2 2D2 3F2 3R' 2B' F2 2R2 F2 U R2 3U' B 2R' 3F2 2U 3R' 2R2 U2 2F' 2U' 2R' 3U2 U

*7x7x7 Blindfolded
1. *2D U' 3F U B L' 3U 2B' 3R' 2B2 D' 2U2 U2 3L 3U 2B' R D2 F 3L2 3D' 3B 2F2 2R 2F 2U 3L' 3R F' D' 3D U2 3R2 D2 L 3L2 2R U 2L2 F' 2R 2F' U' 2R' 2F' 2U' F' 2R 2D2 3B2 3F' 3R 2R' 2B 3B2 3U 2U2 U 3B2 L 2F2 L D 3D 2U 2L' 3D B' U 3F 2F2 2L 2D2 2F2 3U2 R2 3D' U' 3F2 3D 3R2 3D F U 2L 3D 3R' 3B 3U' L2 R2 2U' 2R2 3F2 F R 2B2 2R D' 2F'

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded
1. *L F2 R2 U2 F2 L F2 R' B2 U2 R2 F D B2 L2 F' L D U' B2 L
*2. *D2 F2 U' L2 D F2 R2 F2 L2 F2 D R' U' F R2 D U2 F2 L' R2
*3. *U' B2 D U L2 F2 L2 D' L2 D2 L2 F' R' B' U' F2 D2 L B2
*4. *D2 F' U' F2 R B' D' R2 U2 L' D2 B D2 R2 B D2 B' D2 F' R2 L2
*5. *R' D2 L2 D2 R' F R' D' B R' L U2 D2 B2 L' F2 R U2 L'
*6. *F' L2 R2 B2 F' R2 F' U2 B' R' D2 L' D U' R' U' B' L' R'
*7. *B U2 R2 B2 D2 F L2 B R2 B' R' B2 U2 B U' L R D R' B2
*8. *D B2 L' F R2 B2 D F' B U2 L B2 R' F2 D2 R' D2 B2 U2 B2
*9. *L' F2 D2 F2 L' F2 R B2 D2 R2 U2 B' U' F2 L' D F R' D' B2 U'
*10. *U L2 U R2 B2 R2 D' L2 D' L2 U2 F U L D R2 B' L2 R U B2
*11. *B' L D B2 U' B D2 R2 F' L F2 R F2 L D2 L F2 L' B2 R2
*12. *L' U' R L2 B' L2 F' B2 D' R2 F2 U2 B2 R' B2 R2 U2 R' U2 F2
*13. *B2 F2 U2 L2 B2 D' B2 D F2 D2 L2 F' L' B L' D2 L B R' D' F
*14. *R2 U2 R2 U2 B2 R2 B2 U R2 U2 B L2 F' U2 B' R' B L F
*15. *D' R2 U F2 L2 D' B2 U F2 U' R2 F L' U' L2 R F L' F D' B2
*16. *L B2 D2 U2 L' R2 B2 R2 U2 R U2 B D' B' L2 R B D' F L R
*17. *D2 F' U2 F2 D2 U2 L2 F R2 F R2 U' R B' D' U2 F' D2 B D' R
*18. *B' L2 B U2 F2 D2 R2 F U2 R2 D2 L' F L2 U' R' B R' F2 U' L2
*19. *F2 R U F' B' R F2 B U L2 F D2 L2 D2 R2 F2 R2 F2 B' U2
*20. *U2 B L2 F U2 L2 F L2 F R2 B D R' B2 L2 D L2 R' B F' R2
*21. *R2 D2 R2 D F2 U L2 D' L2 D' L B2 F' L' D' B' F R2 D' R D
*22. *D2 B2 R B2 F2 U2 L2 F2 R' F2 U R' B' D2 L' R2 B' R2 F' D
*23. *F2 R2 B D2 F2 D2 R2 F' R2 B R2 D R B L F L D2 R' D' F2
*24. *F2 L' D2 F2 L' B2 F2 U2 R' B2 R' B R D2 F2 U' L' B R D2
*25. *L2 U2 F2 D' L2 R2 U' F2 U' L2 U L' D2 R B F' D R U2 R' B'
*26. *B L' F2 U2 B U R' U2 F U2 D2 R2 F2 B2 R' U2 B2 D2 F2 L
*27. *R2 D2 U2 R' F2 R2 D2 B2 R' F2 D' B2 D' B' D F2 D' L D
*28. *D2 L2 U' L2 B2 U' R2 U B2 U2 R2 B' L2 D R' U2 B R2 B2 D2
*29. *U R' F2 B D2 B U' R' L U' F U2 F L2 F2 U2 R2 L2 B L2 B
*30. *D2 B2 D2 L D2 F2 L2 R2 F2 R U2 F' U' F R2 U B U B' U' R'
*31. *F2 D L2 R2 D2 L2 D F2 U F2 R2 F' L U2 B L U L F2 R' F
*32. *D' L2 D' L2 D2 F2 D L2 U' F2 U B L2 F' L R2 B2 L' B' U2
*33. *U B2 U2 R2 U2 R2 B2 L2 U F2 R2 B' L F2 L2 D2 B R' D2 B'
*34. *B2 L2 B D2 U2 B L2 B' D2 F D2 U R' F2 L2 F U' B' D U2 R2
*35. *F B2 L U R U2 B' D2 F' R2 U B2 D F2 B2 D F2 U D2 R2
*36. *U' L2 D U2 B2 U2 L2 B2 L2 U' B2 R' D2 U' B L' B' D2 F'
*37. *F2 R B2 F2 L' B2 R' F2 U2 L' B2 F' L' R' U2 F2 U' F' D U'
*38. *D' F2 D R2 F2 R2 D2 F2 D' B2 U' L B F2 D' R2 F2 L' D' B' F2
*39. *L2 B R2 F L2 D2 B2 L2 B2 L2 F U' B L2 F2 R' U2 B2 F2 L B
*40. *L F L2 D' B L' U' D2 F' L2 U2 D' L2 U' F2 U2 B2 L2 F2 U'

*3x3x3 One Handed
1. *U' R2 B2 D L2 D2 L2 F2 U' R2 U' L' D' B F' D2 L' B U' B2 F2
*2. *R2 B2 U' R2 D2 F2 D' R2 D2 L2 B R' F U2 L2 F' D2 L' R D2
*3. *L2 B2 R B2 F2 D2 L D2 U2 R' F' D R2 D L' B' L' D'
*4. *F L2 D' F' D2 R F' U D R D2 R2 B U2 L2 B' L2 F2 D2 R2
*5. *B2 U R2 U2 R2 F2 U R2 U' R2 B2 F' U' B L' R' D' L2 F2 R B2

*3x3x3 With Feet
1. *R2 B2 F2 U R2 U2 F2 R2 D' B2 L2 B' L' U' F U R2 D' B D2 U2
*2. *R2 F2 U' R2 D2 L2 D L2 U' L2 D2 F U' F D2 B L' R F D2 U'
*3. *R' B' U F2 D2 R2 F' R2 F R L2 B2 R2 D2 R B2 U2 B2 R2 D2
*4. *B2 D2 B2 D2 R' B2 R' B2 D2 L R2 U' B L' F2 R B L' R U2 L2
*5. *F2 L2 B2 F2 U F2 R2 B2 U2 F2 D R' F D B F' L B L B2 R2

*3x3x3 Match the scramble
1. *D' B2 L2 B2 D' L2 U' B2 U2 F2 U2 B' D2 L' F L' D' B2 L2 D U'
*2. *R U' B' D2 R' B' R' F U2 R B2 L2 B' R2 D2 B' R2 B' U2 D2
*3. *D2 R2 B2 F2 D' F2 L2 B2 U2 B2 U2 R D2 F' R2 U R U2 L' D' U
*4. *L2 R2 F L2 F2 L2 F D2 F R2 B' D' B L2 R' F2 U L B' L' R2
*5. *U2 L2 R2 F L2 U2 B' D2 R2 B2 L D2 U' L U2 L2 U2 F2 R2

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves
1. *B2 U R2 B2 U R2 B2 L2 U' L2 U R' F R' B' U' R' F L2 R2 U2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay
2. *F2 U F2 U2 R2 F' R' F R2
*3. *L2 R2 D' L2 B2 U' F2 D' R2 U2 R' F' L' D B L2 B2 F' U F' L'
*4. *Rw2 R Uw' B2 F2 L' Uw2 R2 B2 R B2 Rw U2 L D2 Uw L2 Rw R' F' U F' D2 Uw' U L' R2 D Uw B L R2 B2 U2 Fw Uw R D L Fw

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay
2. *F' U' F' R F' U2 F U' R2 U'
*3. *D' L2 B2 F2 D B2 F2 U L2 R2 D L' F' L2 B2 R2 D B' F D' U'
*4. *L2 U' R D' Uw U' Fw F' U Rw' Uw L2 R2 F2 Rw' B Fw' L2 Rw Fw Rw2 Uw2 U Fw' F' D2 B' F' L2 B2 F L' Uw U' Fw' F' D2 R2 Fw' Rw
*5. *Uw2 B2 Rw2 R2 Dw' Rw' R2 B' Fw2 L2 Uw' Fw2 Rw' F Dw Lw Uw' Fw2 D U' Lw2 Rw R' B Bw D2 Uw2 L' B Fw U L' Lw2 Fw2 Dw' Uw2 Fw' R2 D2 L' Bw' Lw2 Fw2 L Fw F Uw' L' F R Bw' F' Lw2 F' D Dw2 Uw2 R2 Fw' F'

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. 
2. 
3. 
4. 
5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. 
2. 
3. 
4. 
5. *

*Clock
1. *UUdd u=-1,d=6 / dUdU u=6,d=-1 / ddUU u=1,d=-3 / UdUd u=3,d=0 / dUUU u=-5 / UdUU u=-3 / UUUd u=2 / UUdU u=6 / UUUU u=-4 / dddd d=-2 / dUdd
*2. *UUdd u=6,d=-4 / dUdU u=-1,d=5 / ddUU u=4,d=-3 / UdUd u=5,d=1 / dUUU u=0 / UdUU u=1 / UUUd u=2 / UUdU u=-2 / UUUU u=4 / dddd d=-4 / UUdd
*3. *UUdd u=0,d=1 / dUdU u=-2,d=5 / ddUU u=1,d=-4 / UdUd u=3,d=3 / dUUU u=5 / UdUU u=5 / UUUd u=0 / UUdU u=3 / UUUU u=6 / dddd d=0 / dUdd
*4. *UUdd u=-2,d=1 / dUdU u=-4,d=-4 / ddUU u=6,d=-2 / UdUd u=6,d=6 / dUUU u=4 / UdUU u=3 / UUUd u=6 / UUdU u=0 / UUUU u=1 / dddd d=-4 / Uddd
*5. *UUdd u=-3,d=1 / dUdU u=6,d=-4 / ddUU u=5,d=3 / UdUd u=-3,d=2 / dUUU u=0 / UdUU u=-1 / UUUd u=-4 / UUdU u=0 / UUUU u=-2 / dddd d=4 / dddd

*MegaMinx
1. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
*2. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
*3. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
*4. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
*5. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'

*PyraMinx
1. *L' R' U R U' B U' L' r b u'
*2. *U' R' U' B R' B' U' B r' b' u'
*3. *B U B R' L B U l' r' b' u
*4. *U L' R' U L U R' B' l' r b u'
*5. *L' B' L U B L B R'

*Square-1
1. *(6, -1) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (4, 1) / (3, 0) / (3, 3) / (-3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-1, -4) / (0, 1) / (3, 3) / (-1, 0) / (-4, 0) / (-5, 2) / (0, 4)
*2. *(0, -1) / (1, 4) / (-1, -4) / (0, 3) / (4, -2) / (6, -3) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (5, 3) / (3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-2, 0) / (4, 0) / (0, 2) / (-4, 0) /
*3. *(6, -1) / (-2, 4) / (-3, 0) / (-1, 2) / (-3, 3) / (4, 1) / (2, -1) / (0, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -1) / (4, 3) / (4, 0) / (6, 0)
*4. *(0, -1) / (0, 3) / (0, -3) / (0, 3) / (1, 4) / (-4, -1) / (1, -2) / (3, 0) / (-4, 3) / (3, 3) / (-5, 0) / (0, 4) / (-1, 4) / (6, 0)
*5. *(0, -4) / (-5, 1) / (0, 3) / (2, -1) / (1, 4) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-1, 3) / (0, -3) / (0, -1) / (0, 4) / (0, -2) / (-5, 0) / (0, 2)

*Skewb
1. *L' U D' R' U R D' R' L' D' U'
*2. *L D U' R D L R L' U' D' U'
*3. *R L D' L R' D R' L' U' D' U'
*4. *L U L U L D U R' U' D' U'
*5. *U L' U D L R' L D' R' D' U'


----------



## asacuber (Aug 16, 2016)

3x3: (7.04), 12.96, 12.58, 11.41, (15.77)= 12.32 //OMG YUSSSSS PB SNIGGLE

2x2: 2.92, 2.95, (1.88), 2.49, (4.61)= 2.79//Nice last solve was +2


----------



## MatsBergsten (Aug 16, 2016)

Five more scrambles for Multi for this week. We'll (Mike / Carrot) fix it permanently soon.
41. F2 L2 F2 U B' R' U2 L B2 F' R2 U' L F U L D' F L2 R2 U D2 B2 U' F'
42. U2 F' R2 L B' U L' F2 R2 D' L2 U B' F2 D2 U2 F L2 B2 R' B L2 D' U B'
43. U L D F' U F U' L2 R2 U' F' R F B2 U' B' L U L R' B' F2 L2 D' R
44. B' D2 U2 B L D' F' R2 U' R2 F' U' F L2 D' L U B' F2 L D' F2 R' U' B'
45. D L' F2 D2 B D' R B D' U R U2 R D2 R U' B' L2 F2 L D' F2 R2 L2 U'


----------



## Jake Donnelly (Aug 17, 2016)

3x3: 20.32. 13.31. 17.49. 13.63. 16.23 AVG: 15.78
2x2: 5.46. 4.15. 3.42. 5.14. 5.65. AVG: 4.92
5x5: 2:05.57. 2:15.45. 2:17.93. 2:24.00. 2:26.49. AVG: 2:19.13
One Handed: 32.15. 33.82. 26.00. 30.31. 27.75. AVG: 29.90
Pyra: 6.40. 7.88. 7.74. 5.10. 4.27. AVG: 6.41
SQ1: 37.25. 49.03. 32.88. DNF. 44.57. AVG: 43.51 PB Average
Skewb: 7.33. 9.56. 5.13. 7.05. 8.45. AVG: 7.61


----------



## Sitkhom (Aug 17, 2016)

2x2: 4.57 5.24 (4.20) 5.00 (5.27) = 4.94
3x3: 14.69 14.96 (13.55) (16.71) 14.89= 14.85
4x4: (1:25.63) 1:18.17 1:20.70 1:21.98 (1:17.15)= 1:20.29
5x5: (2:12.52) (2:44.94) 2:29.21 2:17.02 2:36.56 = 2:26.60


----------



## One Wheel (Aug 18, 2016)

*4x4x4*: (1:40.76), 1:58.71, 1:42.41, (2:12.20), 1:43.78 = *1:48.30
5x5x5*: 4:20.64, 5:11.33, (4:03.74), (5:25.95), 4:25.78 = *4:39.25
Megaminx*: (DNF), (5:45.79), 6:21.68, 6:21.23, 6:41.20 = *6:28.04
3x3x3 OH*: 1:20.94, 1:25.34, (1:52.59), 1:16.77, 1:06.48 = *1:21.02
3x3x3 Feet*: (2:24.88), (DNF), 3:28.71, 3:59.59, 2:52.40 = *3:26.91
*
Better late than never, hopefully:
*2x2x2 BLD*: (4:46.23), 4:17.64, (DNF 3:09.16) = *4:17.64*


----------



## GenTheThief (Aug 18, 2016)

2x2: 4.46
3x3: 17.07
4x4: 1:21.16
5x5: 2:24.43
6x6: 4:56.19
2BLD: DNF/1:34.21
OH: 19.89
Feet: 1:07.74
MTS: 1:21.70
2-4: 1:46.31
2-5: 4:07.27
Megaminx: 3:00.39
Pyraminx: 10.55
Skewb: 11.11



Spoiler: All Times



2x2x2: (2.02), 5.01, (5.49), 4.46, 3.91 = 4.46

3x3x3: (14.90), 17.71, 15.82, 17.66, (18.38) = 17.07

4x4x4: (1:12.28), 1:19.02, 1:21.50, 1:22.95, (1:28.19) = 1:21.16

5x5x5: (2:19.36), 2:21.44, 2:26.48, 2:25.35, (2:33.18) = 2:24.43

6x6x6: (4:37.70), 4:52.56, 5:00.86, 4:55.15, (5:27.29) = 4:56.19

2x2x2 Blindfolded: DNF[1:01.22], 1:34.21, DNF[1:04.69] = DNF/1:34.21

3x3x3 One Handed: 18.85, (17.76), 22.36, 18.46, (28.68) = 19.89

3x3x3 With Feet: (1:38.39), 1:10.48, (54.57), 1:08.54, 1:04.20 = 1:07.74

3x3x3 Match the scramble: 1:30.91, (1:37.55), 1:18.26, (1:04.20), 1:15.93 = 1:21.70

2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4 Relay: 7.11 + 21.07 + 1:18.12 = 1:46.31

2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4+5x5x5 Relay: 6.14 + 19.18 + 1:23.96 + 2:17.97 = 4:07.27

MegaMinx: (3:32.12), 2:43.72, (2:57.76), 2:39.66, 3:19.67 = 3:00.39

PyraMinx: (13.40), 9.23, 10.97, 11.44, (7.91) = 10.55

Skewb: 12.32, (10.16), 10.68, (14.39), 10.31 = 11.11



Spoiler: Unfinished Scrambles



3x3x3 Blindfolded
1. D F2 L2 F2 R2 D B2 R2 U R2 B2 L' F R2 D U2 L' R D' B F2
2. L F2 U' L D F' D' B' D' R U2 L2 F2 U' B2 R2 U B2 U2 F2 R2
3. D B2 D' L2 D' R2 U2 F2 R2 B2 U B' R2 U' F' D2 F' R' D F R'

3x3x3 Fewest Moves
1. B2 U R2 B2 U R2 B2 L2 U' L2 U R' F R' B' U' R' F L2 R2 U2


----------



## Abhay Singh Tomar (Aug 19, 2016)

What do we have to do in 3x3 Match the Scramble?


----------



## MarcelP (Aug 19, 2016)

*3X3X3:* 19.36 18.65 (21.98) 21.56 (17.74) = *19.86*


----------



## GenTheThief (Aug 19, 2016)

Abhay Singh Tomar said:


> What do we have to do in 3x3 Match the Scramble?



This requires two cubes.

Scramble one 3x3 cube using the given scramble.
Think of that scrambled state as the solved state.
Solve the now "unsolved" cube to the scrambled state without using the scramble sequence. In other words, Match The Scramble.

I personally use a combination of block building, keyhole and miscellaneous last layer techniques to do this event.


----------



## muchacho (Aug 20, 2016)

*2x2*: 6.05, (10.19), (5.38), 8.14, 5.95 = *6.71
3x3*: 24.47, 25.25, (18.08), (30.14), 22.82 = *24.18
3x3OH*: 38.51, 38.74, (41.64), (36.26), 37.04 = *38.10*


----------



## Ranzha (Aug 21, 2016)

*Fewest Moves: 25*


Spoiler



Scramble: B2 U R2 B2 U R2 B2 L2 U' L2 U R' F R' B' U' R' F L2 R2 U2

D B U2 // fun
F' L2 F'
R F' R' L2 // psF2L-1 (10)
F' R' B' // im a god
D2 (1) L D2 L D' B L D' L' // ab3e (22)

(1) D2 B' F L2 F' B // 6-3

Final: D B U2 F' L2 F' R F' R' L2 F' R' B2 F L2 F' B L D2 L D' B L D' L' (25)


----------



## Abhay Singh Tomar (Aug 21, 2016)

3x3: 24.472, 26.672, (17.945), (26.793), 21.608 = Average is 24.251
2x2: (6.897), 8.147, (10.592), 8.992, 8.464 = Average is 8.534
3x3 One Handed: (1:07.385), 46.392, 58.921, (38.457), 55.384 = Average is 53.566


----------



## mafergut (Aug 21, 2016)

*4x4x4:* 1:28.69, (1:18.62), 1:39.08, 1:20.61, (1:44.26) = *1:29.46*


----------



## CaptainB (Aug 22, 2016)

*2x2: *4.17 (3.26) 5.07 (5.10) 4.05 = 4.61
*3x3: *(22.82) 19.69 17.11 19.18 (16.96) = 18.66
*Skewb: *9.37 (15.39) (6.56) 14.80 11.08 = 11.75
*Pyraminx: *(12.11) 10.28 9.88 9.85 (9.53) = 10.01


----------



## shadowslice e (Aug 22, 2016)

Eric Hess seems to have some unusually fast times from Week 12 like a 1 second 4x4 solve...


----------



## Shaky Hands (Aug 22, 2016)

*2x2*: (22.54,) 17.97, 19.94, (5.89,) 14.33 = *17.41
3x3*: 25.15, 27.49, (22.86,) (27.92,) 25.07 = *25.90
4x4*: 2:04.41, (1:38.64,) 2:06.66, (2:24.75,) 2:13.55 = *2:08.21
5x5*: 3:48.52, 3:24.58, (3:53.86,) 3:31.90, (3:14.51) = *3:35:00
6x6*: (7:12.01), 8:31.15, (9:00.02), 7:14.79, 7:46.52 = *7:50.82
2-3-4 Relay*: *2:39.71
2-3-4-5 Relay: 6:11.31
3x3 OH*: (1:31.32,) (1:03.76,) 1:12.00, 1:18.89, 1:21.85 = *1:17.58* // PB single by 6 secs
*3x3 MtS*: 5:24.09, 4:57.82, 4:12.19, (3:58.60), (5:32.00) = *4:51.37
Clock*: 53.04, 55.91, 28.33, (DNF,) (21.68) = *45.76* // wretched
*FMC*: 51



Spoiler



x2 y2 // inspection
D2 B U' B' F' L F2 // X-cross
L U' L2 U L2 U L' U B' U' B // 2nd & 3rd pairs
R U' R' // 4th pair
y' F R U R' U F' y' U2 R' F R F' // OLL
y2 R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R // F-perm
U // AUF


----------



## Bogdan (Aug 22, 2016)

*2x2x2:* (8.05), 7.70, 7.25, (4.84), 5.81-> *6.92
3x3x3:* 17.83, (21.54), (16.83), 17.67, 17.03-> *17.51
4x4x4:* 1:25.47, 1:26.96, 1:24.50, (1:28.03), (1:21.26)-> *1:25.64
5x5x5:* 2:41.54, (2:24.71), 2:49.11, 2:49.32, (2:58.14)-> *2:46.66
3x3x3OH:* (29.55), (37.25), 30.20, 30.20, 31.76-> *30.72
234*-> *2:16.55
2345*-> *4:39.50
sq-1:* 54.30, (1:24.71), (42.81), 44.45, 50.58-> *49.78
skewb:* (6.52), 9.17, 8.48, (9.69), 9.24-> *8.96

FMC:* 38 moves


Spoiler



Solution: D B U2 F R' L2 B' L2 B R' U' R D2 R' U R L D L' D B' D' B R' U2 R D2 R' U2 R L D2 L' D' F' D2 F D

D B U2 F R' //2x2x2
L2 B' L2 B * //other 2x2x2
D2 L D L' D B' D' B ** //f2l-1
D2 L D2 L' D' F' D2 F D //orient edges

insertion: * R' U' R D2 R' U R D2 (2 moves cancelation)
** R' U2 R D2 R' U2 R D2 (2 moves cancelation)


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Aug 23, 2016)

333: 16.57, 15.82, (12.35), 15.30, (20.14) = 15.89 [oops]


----------



## sqAree (Aug 23, 2016)

*2x2:* 4.48, (5.63), (4.40), 5.16, 5.23 = *4.96
3x3:* (13.09), (18.12), 14.19, 16.60, 14.84 = *15.22
4x4:* (1:14.97), (1:52.95), 1:27.40, 1:35.28, 1:37.23 = *1:33.31
5x5:* (4:25.87), 3:52.20, (3:34.73), 4:02.29, 3:35.66 = *3:50.05
6x6:* (13:15.78), (10:35.79), 11:29.98, 10:53.15, 10:40.24 = *11:01.13
3BLD:* DNF(4:02.44), 5:05.06, DNF(4:21.15) = *5:05.06
OH:* 27.29, (25.19), 26.02, (28.40), 27.45 = *26.92
Feet:* (6:07.43), 4:36.75, (4:25.48), 5:31.61, 5:35.51 = *5:14.63
2-4:* *2:07.99
2-5:* *6:26.54
Pyra:* (5.43), 9.56, 9.08, (11.38), 6.96 = *8.54
FMC:* *36*



Spoiler: solution



U2 B D' B' //2x2x2 (4/4)
F R' F' //2x2x3, premove F (3/7)
B' D2 B R2 D2 //square (5/12)
R //F2L-1 (1/13)
D' B' D2 B R D' R' //EO (7/20)
B' D B //to L5C (3/23)
F //undo premove (1/24)

Skeleton: U2 B D' B' F R' F' @ B' D2 B R2 D2 R D' # B' D2 B R D' R' B' D B F (24 moves)

@ = [U', B' D' B]
# = [R', B L2 B']

Solution: U2 B D' B' F R' F' U' B' D' B U B' D' B R2 D2 R D' R' B L2 B' R B L2 B2 D2 B R D' R' B' D B F (36 moves, cancelled 4)



Joined the Weekly Comp just for the FMC. Did some other events, because why not. 6x6 and Feet are pb single and average.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Aug 23, 2016)

shadowslice e said:


> Eric Hess seems to have some unusually fast times from Week 12 like a 1 second 4x4 solve...


Yes, not only that event or that week, he has some other impossible times too.
As far as I understand someone is using his name and entering silly times to and fro.
I remove those as soon as I notice them.
I cannot remove them from the automatic statistics though, but they never (?) enter into
the "real" results.


----------



## TcubesAK (Aug 23, 2016)

3x3 FMC - z2 y D2 R U' R' L B' L' U' L R' U R U F U' F' U F U' F' y2 Rw R' U R U R' U' Rw' R U R U' R2 U L' U2 R U' R' U2 L R U' = 43 MOVES

Explanation:

z2 y D2 R U' R'//2X2X2
L B'//1 F2L SLOT + 1 CROSS PIECE
L' U' L R' U R//ANOTHER F2L SLOT
U F U' F' U F U' F'//LAST F2L SLOT
y2 Rw R' U R U R' U' Rw' R U R U' R2 U L' U2 R U' R' U2 L R U'//LAST CROSS PIECE + OLL + PLL

Megaminx = (3:12.12) - 3:50.44 - 3:25.82 - 3:29.77 - (DNS) = 3:35.35 ao5 (I haven't done megaminx in a long time.)

I had megaminx done before you posted the results but I wasn't able to post my times until now, I hope that you can add them, if not I can just take my results off.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Aug 23, 2016)

Results week 33: congrats to YouCubing, Torch and cuberkid10

*2x2x2*(35)

 2.33 G2013
 2.79 asacuber
 2.99 cuberkid10
 3.11 TcubesAK
 3.27 Matei N.
 3.33 Sean Hartman
 3.36 Lapinsavant
 3.61 pantu2000
 3.74 YouCubing
 3.95 qaz
 3.98 Torch
 4.43 CaptainB
 4.46 GenTheThief
 4.61 DGCubes
 4.92 Jake Donnelly
 4.94 Sitkhom
 4.96 sqAree
 5.07 KGB
 5.07 26doober
 5.43 LostGent
 6.71 muchacho
 6.92 Bogdan
 7.23 h2f
 7.38 [email protected]
 8.15 ComputerGuy365
 8.19 rishirs321
 8.32 username...
 8.53 Abhay Singh Tomar
 8.86 Pragitya
 9.82 tigermaxi
 10.17 Jason Green
 10.64 arbivara
 11.70 Jacck
 14.46 MatsBergsten
 17.41 Shaky Hands
*3x3x3 *(48)

 8.75 Lapinsavant
 9.33 Jbacboy
 9.51 Julian Favell
 10.44 cuberkid10
 10.53 Isaac Lai
 10.54 Shadowslice
 11.20 KGB
 11.26 G2013
 11.99 Keroma12
 12.32 asacuber
 12.62 DGCubes
 12.87 TcubesAK
 13.04 qaz
 13.46 pantu2000
 13.55 Torch
 14.75 LostGent
 14.85 Sitkhom
 14.90 Sean Hartman
 15.21 sqAree
 15.22 goodatthis
 15.78 Jake Donnelly
 15.90 Ordway Persyn
 16.03 YouCubing
 17.06 GenTheThief
 17.51 Bogdan
 17.76 Matei N.
 18.66 CaptainB
 19.10 YoAkshYo
 19.28 Perff
 19.84 rishirs321
 19.86 MarcelP
 20.42 Jason Green
 21.83 hagner
 21.96 h2f
 22.12 26doober
 23.25 [email protected]
 24.18 muchacho
 24.25 Abhay Singh Tomar
 25.17 ComputerGuy365
 25.90 Shaky Hands
 27.11 virginia
 28.84 arbivara
 29.16 Pragitya
 31.75 kamilprzyb
 33.22 tigermaxi
 34.14 Jacck
 34.64 PeakeHaus
 48.81 MatsBergsten
*4x4x4*(21)

 37.94 cuberkid10
 41.09 KGB
 44.15 G2013
 47.12 Torch
 50.46 qaz
 59.86 YouCubing
 1:19.27 TcubesAK
 1:20.28 Sitkhom
 1:21.16 GenTheThief
 1:25.64 Bogdan
 1:28.99 h2f
 1:29.46 mafergut
 1:33.30 sqAree
 1:38.66 26doober
 1:46.99 Jason Green
 1:48.30 One Wheel
 2:07.03 Jacck
 2:08.21 Shaky Hands
 2:08.33 MatsBergsten
 2:20.34 tigermaxi
 3:34.27 Pragitya
*5x5x5*(15)

 1:19.32 KGB
 1:23.91 cuberkid10
 1:41.30 Torch
 1:59.44 YouCubing
 2:19.13 Jake Donnelly
 2:22.52 TcubesAK
 2:24.42 GenTheThief
 2:27.60 Sitkhom
 2:46.66 Bogdan
 3:34.38 Jacck
 3:35.00 Shaky Hands
 3:50.05 sqAree
 3:52.62 ComputerGuy365
 4:20.13 MatsBergsten
 4:39.25 One Wheel
*6x6x6*(6)

 3:45.89 YouCubing
 4:56.19 GenTheThief
 5:34.22 Jacck
 7:50.82 Shaky Hands
11:01.12 sqAree
 DNF cuberkid10
*7x7x7*(2)

 5:50.07 YouCubing
 8:16.10 Jacck
*3x3 one handed*(23)

 16.96 KGB
 17.27 Shadowslice
 18.15 Isaac Lai
 19.26 YoAkshYo
 19.89 GenTheThief
 21.76 pantu2000
 23.16 Torch
 23.66 qaz
 24.29 cuberkid10
 26.92 sqAree
 27.30 TcubesAK
 27.35 Keroma12
 30.07 Jake Donnelly
 30.14 YouCubing
 30.72 Bogdan
 31.05 G2013
 38.10 muchacho
 53.56 Abhay Singh Tomar
 1:01.19 arbivara
 1:10.43 Jacck
 1:17.58 Shaky Hands
 1:21.02 One Wheel
 DNF tigermaxi
*3x3 with feet*(7)

 54.26 Torch
 1:07.74 GenTheThief
 1:20.05 qaz
 2:35.58 YouCubing
 3:26.90 One Wheel
 3:39.02 Jacck
 5:14.62 sqAree
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(12)

 7.53 TcubesAK
 7.73 G2013
 23.17 YouCubing
 23.21 Torch
 27.86 MatsBergsten
 27.96 h2f
 31.09 DGCubes
 1:14.13 26doober
 1:16.26 Jacck
 1:34.21 GenTheThief
 2:34.90 arbivara
4:17.64 One Wheel
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(11)

 39.62 kamilprzyb
 1:11.75 Torch
 1:26.88 Keroma12
 1:26.95 h2f
 1:31.63 MatsBergsten
 1:48.24 YouCubing
 4:25.74 Jacck
 5:05.06 sqAree
 DNF DGCubes
 DNF 26doober
 DNF G2013
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(3)

 6:02.21 MatsBergsten
11:42.48 Jacck
 DNF Keroma12
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(2)

14:51.95 MatsBergsten
23:22.63 Jacck
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(2)

45:03.00 MatsBergsten
 DNF Jacck
*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(1)

 DNF Jacck
*3x3 Multi blind*(5)

20/24 (46:18)  kamilprzyb
13/16 (56:01)  Keroma12
8/8 (47:09)  Jacck
6/10 (47:25)  MatsBergsten
1/2 (12:50)  YouCubing
*3x3 Match the scramble*(8)

 48.91 qaz
 51.56 Torch
 52.27 G2013
 1:11.61 YouCubing
 1:21.70 GenTheThief
 1:30.51 TcubesAK
 2:15.95 Jacck
 4:51.37 Shaky Hands
*2-3-4 Relay*(12)

 51.14 Lapinsavant
 55.37 cuberkid10
 1:06.43 Torch
 1:09.59 G2013
 1:27.61 YouCubing
 1:46.31 GenTheThief
 1:49.27 TcubesAK
 2:07.99 sqAree
 2:16.55 Bogdan
 2:39.71 Shaky Hands
 3:03.91 tigermaxi
 3:18.25 Jacck
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(9)

 2:25.66 cuberkid10
 2:42.99 Torch
 3:24.04 YouCubing
 3:42.50 G2013
 4:07.27 GenTheThief
 4:39.50 Bogdan
 6:03.28 Jacck
 6:11.31 Shaky Hands
 6:26.54 sqAree
*Magic*(2)

 2.65 ComputerGuy365
 3.14 DGCubes
*Skewb*(14)

 5.73 cuberkid10
 5.91 DGCubes
 6.86 TcubesAK
 7.39 YouCubing
 7.61 Jake Donnelly
 8.48 pantu2000
 8.66 qaz
 8.75 Torch
 8.96 Bogdan
 11.10 GenTheThief
 11.75 CaptainB
 17.90 username...
 23.30 Jacck
 DNF MatsBergsten
*Clock*(6)

 9.14 qaz
 11.35 YouCubing
 19.19 Torch
 22.83 Jacck
 31.60 arbivara
 45.76 Shaky Hands
*Pyraminx*(15)

 3.07 DGCubes
 4.18 TcubesAK
 5.06 cuberkid10
 5.35 KGB
 5.50 Torch
 5.98 pantu2000
 5.99 YouCubing
 6.41 Jake Donnelly
 6.51 qaz
 8.53 sqAree
 10.00 CaptainB
 10.55 GenTheThief
 12.16 26doober
 12.29 Jacck
 12.85 username...
*Megaminx*(12)

 53.92 KGB
 1:04.16 Isaac Lai
 1:11.77 cuberkid10
 1:11.82 DGCubes
 1:36.45 YouCubing
 1:38.76 Torch
 1:41.99 qaz
 3:00.38 GenTheThief
 3:54.72 h2f
 4:05.12 26doober
 4:32.04 Jacck
 6:28.04 One Wheel
*Square-1*(12)

 11.66 Raptor56
 17.28 YouCubing
 17.64 cuberkid10
 23.55 qaz
 24.54 DGCubes
 27.39 Torch
 42.93 26doober
 43.62 Jake Donnelly
 47.87 Bubbagrub
 49.78 Bogdan
 1:01.35 Nosae Semaj
 1:22.06 Jacck
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(11)

25 Ranzha
27 qaz
27 okayama
34 Jacck
35 arbivara
36 sqAree
38 Bogdan
43 TcubesAK
44 YouCubing
50 26doober
51 Shaky Hands

*Contest results*

265 YouCubing
246 Torch
236 cuberkid10
203 Jacck
198 qaz
198 TcubesAK
180 GenTheThief
166 G2013
166 KGB
151 sqAree
138 DGCubes
126 Bogdan
120 Keroma12
115 Jake Donnelly
112 pantu2000
106 MatsBergsten
97 26doober
96 Lapinsavant
88 Sitkhom
87 Isaac Lai
80 kamilprzyb
79 h2f
78 asacuber
78 Shaky Hands
72 Shadowslice
66 Sean Hartman
63 CaptainB
59 Matei N.
54 LostGent
51 arbivara
50 Jbacboy
49 Julian Favell
48 YoAkshYo
43 muchacho
38 One Wheel
38 Jason Green
37 ComputerGuy365
34 Abhay Singh Tomar
34 rishirs321
32 goodatthis
30 Ordway Persyn
30 [email protected]
30 tigermaxi
23 Perff
23 Pragitya
21 MarcelP
21 Ranzha
20 okayama
19 hagner
18 username...
16 Raptor56
14 mafergut
11 virginia
8 Bubbagrub
6 Nosae Semaj
5 PeakeHaus


----------



## shadowslice e (Aug 23, 2016)

72 with 2 events. Pretty pleased with that


----------



## One Wheel (Aug 23, 2016)

Not that it matters, but wouldn't change the placing at all, but my 2BLD time was 4:17.64, not 2:39.00.


----------



## Torch (Aug 23, 2016)

GA podium!


----------



## asacuber (Aug 23, 2016)

78 w/ only 2 events!


----------



## YouCubing (Aug 24, 2016)

Torch said:


> GA podium!


I'm back


----------



## MatsBergsten (Aug 25, 2016)

One Wheel said:


> Not that it matters, but wouldn't change the placing at all, but my 2BLD time was 4:17.64, not 2:39.00.


Sorry, don't know where that came from. Do 2:39 this week


----------

